# More quilt???'s



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so this is attempt #2 

Block looks pretty good to me, and almost a perfect 8 inch square, and near perfect 1/4 seams...Hmmmmm so what's the problem??? The finished square is supposed do be 8 1/2 not 8. Sorry the pics are a bit blurry...




























I double checked all my cuts and they are correct, so I don't understand.
Here is the place I got the instructions from, I followed them to the T.

http://quilting.about.com/od/quiltblocklotto/ss/january07_lotto.htm

Sorry if I am being a pain, I just really want to get this right. Thanks everyone!!!

Rebecca


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Wrong link....but...

Sometimes it happens Most instructions call for a scant 1/4 inch, scant being the key word. I use a seam gage to check my machine from time to time and keep a seam guide in place, but I still end up with off blocks from time to time.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry fixed the link


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> The instructions make two blocks with a finished size of 8-inches.


Looks like you did it right! Just misread the finished block size.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I see where I miss understood now. So in that case....YAY!!! I did it. Thanks again for all of everyone's help :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Be sure and post a picture when it is finished!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I sure will, I have to share what everyone has helped me to make better. I am making this for my friends 16 yr old. She is a really great kid. I call her my adopted Daughter because she reminds me so much of my oldest, and I miss her so much because we live so far apart.
I will show you all progress as I go along. Thanks so much!!! You all are great!
Rebecca


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Hon, I hate to tell you this, I just now caught it. You have your 4 patch turned wrong. Had to say something before you did any more blocks. Of course you COULD do it like that and I bet it'll be pretty any how.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Hon, I hate to tell you this, I just now caught it. You have your 4 patch turned wrong. Had to say something before you did any more blocks. Of course you COULD do it like that and I bet it'll be pretty any how.


OMG you are so right!!! Oh well I only did 4, those were just for practice...yeah thats it practice LOL. Thanks for pointing that out.

Rebecca


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Make a cushion out of those or some mug rugs.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will try that maybe I'll make a couple more wrong and make a pillow to go with the quilt. Just a bit of contrast.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

As you continue to progress in your quilting, remember that all the 'experts' say a scant 1/4" seam allowance. This you can keep practicing. But in reality, it's so much more important to have a _consistent _seam allowance throughout your project. That will go a long way in making everything work together.

[One kaviat though...when you swap blocks with others, you still need to have the correct finished size...1/4" matters more then.]

Good luck with your quilt!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I use a scant 1/4" seam and that helps.

I want to point out that you didn't read the sizes wrong. The finished size of the block is 8". That's after it's sewed into a top the block should then measure 8". The four patch as they're put into the one square should measure 8 1/2". It's just going to make your quilt smaller.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking terri, but if all the blocks are the same size then I will go with it. 
Ok another I'm a dummy question? What is a scant 1/4 seam?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

A scant is just sewing a couple of woven threads of the fabric shy of a 1/4". You can do a test by cutting 3 1 1/2" strips x4-5" and sewing then pressing them open. they should measure 3 1/2". That will give you an idea of how accurate you are. It won't matter much(other than the overall size of the quilt) unless you are doing a more complicated block. It can have very unwanted effects on a mariner's compass, double wedding ring or triple irish chain, for example. The more seams that you have in a block and different size pieces, the more it will be off. And not in the over all size either.

BTW, I didn't think your log cabin looked bad at all. You should go ahead and finish it, you'll be surprised at how well it looks when it's done. Just cut off some of the over hangs so it'll be easier to piece the rows together.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay!!! So glad you are back on track. I think quilting is 95% mental attitude and it seems like you are in the right place again!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I noticed you are using a regular ruler, too, and it looks from the pic like the first mark on the ruler is just a tad bit inside the end of the ruler - this could make a difference as it multiplies. Maybe that's just the pic though...??

It looks great to me, and I too have wondered if ALL the seams are off a tad, but the same amount, does it really matter other than the finished size of the block/quilt? Of course it would matter if you were swapping or something, but otherwise? 

That is going to be a VERY pretty quilt. Good going!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks all. You are correct I just looked at the ruler and the line is just on the inside edge. I am using a 1/4 foot but I guess it is still off buy just a hair. Is there a special ruler I should be using? Geez who ever thought that tiny little bit would make such a difference. I started a new thread The four patch one, there you can see the way the blocks are supposed to look. They are still coming out at 8 inch square, but that's ok, I can work with that.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Dandish,There are many times that the seam allowances being off will not matter much(nine patch, split rail,log cabin). Consistency in seams will work. But let's say you're doing a double wedding ring. There could be 7 or more pieces going around the wedge. Let's say 7. That's 6 seams and if each seam is off by a 1/16" that would total 3/8". That's a huge difference to try to make work around that wedge. Even say, a double nine patch block, if the seam allowance is off the whole block will be hard to put together. The first and third row of the dbl 9 patch will have 6 seams and the middle row will have 4. If there's a 1/16" difference again in piecing that would make the rows off by 1/8" and there's no way that the seams will match without having puckers somewhere.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> Dandish,There are many times that the seam allowances being off will not matter much(nine patch, split rail,log cabin). Consistency in seams will work. But let's say you're doing a double wedding ring. There could be 7 or more pieces going around the wedge. Let's say 7. That's 6 seams and if each seam is off by a 1/16" that would total 3/8". That's a huge difference to try to make work around that wedge. Even say, a double nine patch block, if the seam allowance is off the whole block will be hard to put together. The first and third row of the dbl 9 patch will have 6 seams and the middle row will have 4. If there's a 1/16" difference again in piecing that would make the rows off by 1/8" and there's no way that the seams will match without having puckers somewhere.


Thanks for explaining all that, I just couldn't think about it hard enough - it was making my brain hurt. LOL. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

You can experiment with the needle settings on your machine to get your scant 1/4". With my machine, centering the needle gives me a full 1/4", setting it to 4.0 gives me the scant 1/4".

I would finish your current project the way you are so all your blocks will match. 

I love the pattern, thanks.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Feathers-N-Fur said:


> You can experiment with the needle settings on your machine to get your scant 1/4". With my machine, centering the needle gives me a full 1/4", setting it to 4.0 gives me the scant 1/4".
> 
> I would finish your current project the way you are so all your blocks will match.
> 
> I love the pattern, thanks.


I will look into resetting my needle. But for know yes I am just going to keep going with the way it is, and now I have so much more knowledge for my next quilt. thanks

rebecca


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This use to baffle me as well. My blocks were always a bit small. It wasn't my seams though, it was my cutting. I'm really bad at it. I now die cut everything, because after six years I still can't cut accurately.

I also piece with a smaller seam than 1/4 inch, that gives me a bit to trim off for perfect blocks.


----------

